# New fishing report



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

This place needs a new fishing report! Yesterday evening I did one of my favorite hikes that's close to my house. I usually do it to see how bad of shape I'm in from last hiking season. This season was probably one of the worst. I think because of the rib I broke this January I was extra lazy this winter. I got a late start on the trail 645 pm after hitting traffic so my hopes of fishing diminished. I felt like the hike was harder then last year but I stayed motivated and got to the lake just at sunset so I had a few minutes of twilight to fish. I usually fish it for a couple hours and find the other lakes in the area better but this time there was not time for that. I caught a couple of very small Brooke trout on a Jakes stream a lure. Then I was cold a and ready to go. As I was leaving the fish came to life on the surface with an evening moonlit hatch but seeming I had already given my jacket to the lady so I could fish for a bit without her getting to cold I elected to leave without setting up the fly rod. Besides I was getting cold.... The full moon lot the trail the whole way down and I never even turned on my headlamp. Not bad for a Wednesday night workout at mother natures gym.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some of those shots were very nice.

Glad you got out and especially glad to see some open water up high.


----------

